
U.S. Beats Saudi Arabia to Become Top Oil Exporter on Shale Boom - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-12/u-s-beats-saudi-arabia-to-become-top-oil-exporter-on-shale-boom
======
rurban
I bet that they didn't add the important fact that producing shale oil/gas is
still not profitable. The cost is way too high still, they are constantly
losing money. [https://www.desmogblog.com/2019/06/23/former-shale-gas-
ceo-s...](https://www.desmogblog.com/2019/06/23/former-shale-gas-ceo-says-
shale-revolution-has-been-disaster-drillers-investors)

